# URGENT PSU help required.



## ajinkys (Jun 6, 2014)

i5 4590 or I5 4670 + CM Hyper 212x + ASUS R9 280X + 8GB Corsair vengeance RAM + 2 x 1TB HDD + DVD writer + Asus h87 PLus + 2 X 140mm Cabinet fans + 3 x 120MM cabinet fans + APC 600VA UPS 

Please suggest an efficient and sufficient PSU for my rig. please note i will not be upgrading anything for 2-3 years.

NOTE - Corsair TX & GS series are not available where i stay. BUDGET BELOW 7K. EYEING FOR Seasonic M12II-650. Please advise. Looking for only corsair and Seasonic PSU's. I have no idea about the seasonic series and etc


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Have you got the rig? A 600va UPS won't be enough.get apc 1100va one. Also chosen seasonic psu is fine.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 6, 2014)

I barely need back up for 5-10min. isnt 600va enough for that ? u sure a bronze 650w is sufficient enough to efficiently power the entire rig. actually i have bought the entire rig. except the processor and PSU.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 7, 2014)

600VA wont be enough to power your RIG when you need it as only 1100VA is very much needed.So go with these:

APC 1100VA -5400,
or
CyberPower BU1000 -4400.

Corsair CX600M -6000,
or 
Corsair CX600v2 -4700.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 7, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> I barely need back up for 5-10min. isnt 600va enough for that ? u sure a bronze 650w is sufficient enough to efficiently power the entire rig. actually i have bought the entire rig. except the processor and PSU.



that psu is plenty. and apc 600va ups cant provide 10 minute back up on load,as you have a powerful gpu.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 7, 2014)

actually the only reason i need an UPS is because of load shedding at times. so that my UPS can ask my pc to shutdown when it is running low on back up energy. mostly PC will be in idle state downloading something when the load shedding strikes. i wont be playing or keeping the PC on load post the load shedding time. few minutes rather the APC software making my PC shutdown automatically is what matters to me. 

Also, please advise the *PSU - M12II Bronze 650, SEASONIC S12G-650 OR M12II Bronze 750 ( All modular ) *which one is sufficient enough to power my rig i5 4570 + CM Hyper 212x + ASUS R9 280X + 8GB Corsair vengeance RAM + 2 x 1TB HDD + DVD writer + Asus h87 PLus + 2 X 140mm Cabinet fans + 3 x 120MM cabinet fans + APC 600VA UPS at 100%Load ?

- - - Updated - - -

Minimum PSU Wattage:	596 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: *646W Power Supply Wattage ResultsPower Supply Wattage ResultsPower Supply Wattage ResultsPower Supply Wattage Results - source *extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine with 100% peak load - ALL components are at 100% load.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2014)

inverter VA rating is not the same as its power rating in watts.typically power(watts)=0.6*VA rating of inverter so 600VA inverter provides (0.6*600)=360 watts.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

all the 650W PSUs are sufficient for you. 

but change the UPS to 1100VA... the 600VA will trip due to overload everytime the power will go off while gaming.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 7, 2014)

M12ii series psus are semi-modular only. And a 650W psu is fine. check for reviews of 280x and its power consumption. Most time the power supply calculators exaggerate values.
A 600va may provide few minutes of back up when your PC is idle. But under load,don't even think about it.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok thanks. I'm still looking awaiting a confirmation from my dealer with regards to those three PSU. hopefully, i should get my hands on SEASONIC S12G-650 . Also, can you recommend a good surge protector with grounding / earthing led indication ( India ) at a reasonable price ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 8, 2014)

OFF TOPIC:

A friend of mine bought Corsair VS550 for his gaming rig which has total recommended wattage of 566w.Can his VS550 support 566w or he needs to upgrade to 600W PSU.Please Suggest!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> Ok thanks. I'm still looking awaiting a confirmation from my dealer with regards to those three PSU. hopefully, i should get my hands on SEASONIC S12G-650 . Also, can you recommend a good surge protector with grounding / earthing led indication ( India ) at a reasonable price ?



you dont need to use one when you use a ups.

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> A friend of mine bought Corsair VS550 for his gaming rig which has total recommended wattage of 566w.Can his VS550 support 566w or he needs to upgrade to 600W PSU.Please Suggest!



his configuration?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> his configuration?



Intel Core i5 4570
Gigabyte B85M-D3H 
Sapphire R9 280X 3GB 
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 
Corsair VS550 
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz 
Corsair 300R 
Asus 24B5ST 
Cooler Master 120mm 3 BLUE LED Fans 
Cooler Master 140mm 2 BLUE LED Fans 
Cooler Master Hyper 101

Forgive me if I am hijacking this thread but the Recommended Wattage is 566w and Minimum Wattage is 516w.So Can Corsair VS550 support this above config or should my friend upgrade his PSU. Please suggest!

PS:I am using this eXtreme Power Supply Calculator  to find out the wattage.


 *Minimum PSU Wattage:**516 W* *Recommended 
 PSU Wattage:* [SUP]*[/SUP]*extreme.outervision.com/img/5.gif*extreme.outervision.com/img/6.gif*extreme.outervision.com/img/6.gif*extreme.outervision.com/img/w.gif


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2014)

it will support. anyway getting a good powersupply is important and corsair vs series are not recommended. get saesonic s12ii 520/ antec vp550p if possible.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it will support. anyway getting a good powersupply is important and corsair vs series are not recommended. get saesonic s12ii 520/ antec vp550p if possible.



Thanks.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 8, 2014)

APC 600 700 800 1000 Doesnt come with Auto shutdown feature/software ?

- - - Updated - - -

ADDING MORE, i'm really in no mood to spend money for a UPS. it's just because the config is costing me around 85k so people suggested. DO I REALLY NEED A UPS ? *WILL loadshedding hamper or affect any of my components in any way ? * 
P.S my current config has face load shedding thing with direct shutdown 100+ times or maybe more in last 4 years and it still runs perfectly without any replacement or repairs whatsoever. I can get a good surge protector to protect my pc compoenents from surges and blah blah. just want to confirm if electricity failures affect PC components in any way ? if yes, what kinda extent ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2014)

electricity failure might affect hdd if there is some intensive read/write operation is going on but chances of this happening is same as hdd suddenly dying because of bad luck.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> APC 600 700 800 1000 Doesnt come with Auto shutdown feature/software ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



only one model comes with auto shut down feature, i think. but not sure.
see you may loose data when the power is interrupted. you might end up reinstalling the os again. i recommend a ups. you have a pretty good config. if something go wrong, you have to blame yourself  prevention is better than cure.


----------

